# TUTORIAL POUR DEMONTER UN iMac DV, Accéder au tube /Changer son DD



## outriaz (3 Juillet 2004)

J'ai mis à jour mon tutorial  
Il y a maintenant 2 sections  

- Démonter pour accéder au tube (pas de changement)
- Démonter pour changer le disque dur (nouveau)

Pour tous ceux que ça intéresse : http://imacdv.free.fr/


----------



## naas (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour
précise que la tht est  a changer avec beaucoup de soins et qu'un non électricien peux *MOURIR* s'il fait une fausse manip, même mac démonté


----------



## outriaz (3 Juillet 2004)

Pas de problème, c'est inscrit en gros sur le site !
Merci


----------



## kitetrip (4 Juillet 2004)

outriaz a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, c'est inscrit en gros sur le site !
> Merci


C'est vrai, il faut les mettre au courant :rateau: 

Bon OK, je sors.

PS : Mais c'était étonnant vrai que c'est mortel... je touche pas à ça moi :hein:


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais c'était étonnant vrai que c'est mortel... je touche pas à ça moi :hein:


OUI OUI ET OUI OUI 
ON PEUX MOURIR EN MANIPULANT UNE THT PAROLE D'ELECTRICIEN  :hein:


----------



## JediMac (5 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> OUI OUI ET OUI OUI
> ON PEUX MOURIR EN MANIPULANT UNE THT PAROLE D'ELECTRICIEN  :hein:


:affraid:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


benh oui je suis electricien, c'est si effrayant que ça ?   
non serieux c'est de la haute tension et il faut pas rigoler avec ça


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (5 Juillet 2004)

BONJOUR A TOUS

tutorial tres bien fait...

Je reflechis a un changement de DD sur mon iMac G3...est 'on limites par la taille du DD... on trouve maintenant des DD 120 et 160 Go tres tres abordable

Incompatibilité???

Merci de votre reponses


----------



## outriaz (6 Juillet 2004)

Il me semble que l'imac ne voit que 128 Go ou un truc comme cela.
A rechercher sur les forums...


----------



## ice (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac PowerPc G3, et je voudrais savoir si on change le DD de la même façon sur un iMac DV et un iMac comme le mien?


----------



## libellule80 (8 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh oui je suis electricien, c'est si effrayant que ça ?
> non serieux c'est de la haute tension et il faut pas rigoler avec ça





Naas à tout à fait raison. J'ai moi même les connaissances en éléctricité. Je précise qu'une haute tension pour alimenter une bobine est à 5000 Volts voire plus pour certains écrans. Donc si les personnes s'amusent à toucher une bobine Haute Tension peut effecivement mourrir (une bobine ne décharge même pas si il est éteint et c'est déjà arrivé d'avoir des accidents). J'espère avoir été clair pour ceux qui ne connaisent pas l'électricité.

Slts,
Libellule80


----------



## lalou (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Vos avertissements de danger de mort m'ont mis ... des sueurs froides!!
En effet, jai changé mon DD récemment en suivant le tutorial de SVM mac (n°161 "Boostez votre mac") et à part un ce petit encart discret au milieu du dossier: 
_Avertissements!
Avant toute manipulation, éteignez votre mac et débranchez tous les cables. N'omettez pas de toucher la partie métallique arrière pour vous débarassez de l'electricité statique._ ...Il n' y a pas d'avertissemnt de danger de mort   
Suis-je passé à coté de l'irrémédiable ??


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> ...Suis-je passé à coté de l'irrémédiable ??


la réponse est OUI


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2004)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Vos avertissements de danger de mort m'ont mis ... des sueurs froides!!
> En effet, jai changé mon DD récemment en suivant le tutorial de SVM mac (n°161 "Boostez votre mac") et à part un ce petit encart discret au milieu du dossier:
> _Avertissements!
> ...



l'électricité statique c'est dangereux pour les composant électronique


----------



## MrStone (9 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'électricité statique c'est dangereux pour les composant électronique




Voui ! Et mettre les doigts dans la prise c'est dangereux aussi :casse:

Plus sérieusement, tu ne crains pas grand chose en démontant/remontant un disque dur sur ton imac, c'est uniquement au niveau du tube et de l'alim qu'y faut laisser faire les professionnels, sur le reste tu ne risques pas grand chose, sauf 
- de flinguer la carte mère ou un composant à cause de l'électricité statique passque tu es en chaussettes nylon sur de la moquette et que tu portes un pull en laine... et évidemment tu n'as pas touché  de partie métallique tant que le mac est relié à la terre pour te débarasser de toute cette charge électrique que tu portes à l'insu de ton plein gré.
- de mourir par combustion spontanée (mais là le risque est moindre)


----------



## MrStone (9 Juillet 2004)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un iMac PowerPc G3, et je voudrais savoir si on change le DD de la même façon sur un iMac DV et un iMac comme le mien?



Tu veux dire un imac révision a b ou c ?
C'est quasiment identique, oui. Je crois juste que le disque est un peu moins accessible sur les révisions a et B, mais dans l'ensemble c'est pareil.


----------

